# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  cho mình xin key :Ashampoo Burning Studio 9

## thanhtungbooking

*anh , em ai có key của phần mềm: ashampoo burning studio 9 pót lên cho minh voi nha , cảm ơn mọi người*

----------


## viponline

> *anh , em ai có key của phần mềm: ashampoo burning studio 9 pót lên cho minh voi nha , cảm ơn mọi người*


vào đó down nhé : http://www.9down.com/ashampoo-burning-studio-9-v9-04-crack-123875/

----------


## YoeFlash

thiem oi ! minh vo web roi ma sau khi dơ ve mo notepad ra , nhung co thay key dau !
chi thay may duong gạch gạch ! ///\\\\...............?

----------


## tonyteo

> thiem oi ! minh vo web roi ma sau khi dơ ve mo notepad ra , nhung co thay key dau !
> chi thay may duong gạch gạch ! ///\\\\...............?



mình úp lên media cho bạn đây : cài đặt xong chạy crack nhé .crack bên trong .mình đã kiểm tra rồi 



```
http://www.mediafire.com/?nzgkzzndwoz
```

----------


## vietshiro

ok ! vậy để tui go bỏ ctrinh cũ , rồi cài phien bản cũa ông thử coi !

----------

